# Sanremo



## Stefanielp (May 1, 2015)

Hello, we are husband and wife and would like to move to Sanremo or nearby, Ventimiglia, Ospedaletti, Bordighiera. I am of English Nationality and speak fluent French and Italian, I have been currently working and just finished a season as a Bilingual Tourist Information Officer for the British Virgin Islands Tourism Board for their Cruise Ship Season, assisting day trip guests on Island Tours, trips to the beaches, interaction with dolphins, zip-lining. Also booking accommodation and working in the office updating schedules and times ofthe arrivals of the Cruise Ships. Previous to that I have worked in Bakeries for the past 10 years following my husbands occupation as a baker/Patissier, he is of French Nationality but only speaks English. He is just finishing a season as a pizza chef in a busy MexItalian Restaurant in the British Virgin Islands and we are ready now to relocate. We are looking for any advice in finding work or if there are any expats who are in the Hospitality Industry. For myself I would be looking for a position as a Hotel Receptionist or Tourist Information officer and my husband a baker/Patissier or pizza chef. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Looking for anyone living around this area even as far as Menton, MonteCarlo would be fine but we want to live in and around Sanremo on the Italian side, (moderated.)


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

From what I know the Italian side is safer, cleaner, and prettier. But harder to find work.

At least that's what someone who is from Savona told me who now lives in Nice because of the economy


----------

